# Cheese slicers.



## Monty

This buy is for the cheese slicers I posted about in my GB Research thread that are similar to the ones Woodcraft sells for about $10. I will be purchasing them from cheeseslicing.com for less than 1/2 the cost...$3.55 each when purchased in lots of 100 chrome or 100 black.There was a question in the research thread about ordering the smaller slicers. I don't see them on the cheeseslicing web site so they will not be included. The research thread indicated about 260 of the chrome and 60 of the black would be ordered. We would need more black ordered to reach the $3.55 goal.

There will be no minimum or maximum number of slicers that you need to purchase to participate in this buy. I have no problem shipping international so this buy is open to everyone. The buy will be open for one week...until midnight central time March 16. If at that time we need more to make an even 100 slicers, I will leave it open until the quantity is met or those participating agree to a slightly higher cost.

Anticipated cost breakdown - 
$3.55 per slicer
$0.14 per slicer estimated cost of shipping the slicers to me
$5.75 shipping to you. I should be able to ship about 10 slicers to you for this price. It may be more if you order more that 10 and I'll adjust the price when I pack them up. Of course International will be higher and I'll give you my best estimate when you place your order.

Ordering -
Download and fill out the spreadsheet attached below and email to me at the email listed on the spreadsheet. I will email you your cost once the buy closes. Please submit your payment via PP Friends and Family ASAP after you receive this email. Failure to use F&F will result in you paying additional PP fees.

I think this covers it. If I've left anything out let me know.

Oh, I don't anticipate any over payments, but anything over $1 will be refunded or donated to IAP at your discretion.


----------



## Brian Frank

Thanks for putting this group buy together Mannie.  Sent you an e mail.


----------



## Monty

There was an error in the spreadsheet, it failed to calculate the cost of the black slicers. If you have already down loaded and sent me your order, I will correct the error and send you an email with the new projected total.
Also, when you fill out the spread sheet to send to me, be sure you save it in the original Excel format. I have received 2 orders that were not saved in Excel that I cannot open.


----------



## VotTak

Thanks Mannie. Email sent.


----------



## eranox

Email sent.  I put in for black to help reach the quantity discount for that color.  Feel free to swap it to chrome if we don't have enough interest.


----------



## BackyardSmokin

Thank you kind sir.  I have sent my email.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

Thanks. e-mail sent


----------



## duncsuss

Thanks Mannie! (email sent)


----------



## Grampy122

*My order*

I sent my spread sheet. Thank you for the group buy.

    Gordie


----------



## lorbay

I sent my spread sheet in. .
Lin


----------



## lorbay

Monty said:


> There was an error in the spreadsheet, it failed to calculate the cost of the black slicers. If you have already down loaded and sent me your order, I will correct the error and send you an email with the new projected total.
> Also, when you fill out the spread sheet to send to me, be sure you save it in the original Excel format. I have received 2 orders that were not saved in Excel that I cannot open.


Was one of them mine?
Lin


----------



## Monty

lorbay said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was an error in the spreadsheet, it failed to calculate the cost of the black slicers. If you have already down loaded and sent me your order, I will correct the error and send you an email with the new projected total.
> Also, when you fill out the spread sheet to send to me, be sure you save it in the original Excel format. I have received 2 orders that were not saved in Excel that I cannot open.
> 
> 
> 
> Was one of them mine?
> Lin
Click to expand...

I'll let you know as soon as I can access my email. My ISP is having server problems this evening.


----------



## Monty

As of 10PM I have orders from:
Monty - 20 chrome
bobleio - 5 chrome 5 black
djrljr - 5 chrome 5 black
Lobay - 10 chrome 10 black
duncsuss - 16 chrome 4 black
Grampy 122 - 10 chrome
HamTurns - 10 chrome
Skeleton2014 - 10 chrome
VotTak - 10 chrome
BackyardSmokin - 20 chrome 5 black
leatherman1998 - 2 black
eranox - 5 black

Please PM or email me if there are any corrections or if you sent your order and I did not post your name.


----------



## Monty

In addition to the participants listed above, I now have the following:
Brian Frank - 10 chrome, 10 black
southernclay - 10 chrome

Totals are 130 chrome and 42 black.

If you have sent me your order and do not see your name in either of these 2 posts, please PM me ASAP.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

What happens with the black if there's not 100?  

Trying to decides bout jumping in but I'm only interested in black.


----------



## Monty

Dan Masshardt said:


> What happens with the black if there's not 100?
> 
> Trying to decides bout jumping in but I'm only interested in black.



There are a couple of options that would be available, but all involved would have to agree. This would also apply to the chrome should we not end up with an even 100 because to get the best price, they must be purchased in lots of 100.

1 - We can purchase in lost of 50 for $197.50 or $3.95 each or lots of 20 for $89.00 or $4.45 each. These prices also apply to the chrome.

2 - Who ever ordered black can change to chrome or drop out.

I would suggest that if we can't make an even 100, we shoot for 50.


----------



## glenspens

Email sent for 10 = 5 each


----------



## hanau

when does this close and payment need to be sent?

Reread the original post and found my answer.


----------



## micharms

Thanks Mannie. Just sent in my order.

Michael


----------



## cal91666

Thanks for the reminder PM Mannie, I had missed the posting of the Group Buy.  I sent my order in last night.  I also posted a build question to your original post in "Other Things We Make" rather than to clutter this thread.  Thanks again.


----------



## Bean_Counter

Hey Mannie I just emailed my order form!


----------



## RMOrud

E-mail sent.  Thanks


----------



## Monty

As of 8:30PM central time, we have orders for 244 chrome and 91 black.
In addition to the participants listed in my 2 previous posts, the following have been added -

cal91666 - 5 chrome, 5 black
JohnU - 10 chrome
gimpy - 20 chrome
RMOrud - 10 chrome
bean_counter - 25 chrome, 10 black
micharms - 10 chrome, 5 black
edohmann - 5 chrome
hdbblue - 12 chrome, 12 black
ssalvage - 5 chrome, 5 black
Neil - 12 chrome, 12 black

Since we need to order in quantities of 100 and we only need 9 more to reach that right now, I'm going to cut of the black when we reach 100.

As always, if you name is missing or you see an error in what I have posted, please let me know ASAP.


----------



## glenspens

Monty I did not see my name did you not get the order sheet I put it in a email to you yesterday 3.13.2016 . I need 10 =5 of each.


----------



## duncsuss

I just sent you a PM with a request to adjust numbers

Thanks ... Duncan


----------



## Drewboy22

Monty -- I would like 5 of each as well if they are some still available.

I can not download that spreadsheet at work but I can get it you later this afternoon, will that work?

Thanks Drew


----------



## twinsen

I would like to buy 10 in chrome


----------



## twinsen

Order form sent!


----------



## duncsuss

Sent a revised spreadsheet adding 10 units for Ron Blais to my order.


----------



## Monty

Question for everyone.
  I just confirmed with Cheeseslicing that we have to order in lots of 20, 50, or 100 to get the best price. That said, if we have, for example, 178 ordered will pay $355 for the first 100 ($3.55 ea), $197.5 for the next 50 ($3.95 ea), $89 for the next 20 ($4.45 ea) and $4.95 ea for the last 8. This example would make each slicer cost $3.83. 
  If everyone is OK with a slight increase in the final individual price, I will reopen the buy on the black slicers and leave the chrome open until the midnight closing time tomorrow night. If not, then I will close the buy when we get to the next 100 slicers.

I'm going to reopen the buy for the black slicers and see how many more want them. If we hit 200, great, if not than will everyone be OK with the slightly higher cost as outlined above?


----------



## southernclay

I'm fine with anything in that ballpark and think it's the only fair way.

Thanks for running it!


----------



## HamTurns

Monty said:


> will everyone be OK with the slightly higher cost as outlined above?


 
I am fine with the slightly higher cost.

Happy Turning - Tom


----------



## micharms

Mannie
I'm good with the increase if necessary.

Michael


----------



## Rick_G

Thanks for putting this together Mannie order sheet sent for 5 chrome.


----------



## lorbay

I am fine with the higher price.
Lin.


----------



## eranox

I'm fine with any price increase, so long as there is some discount over me buying 5 on my own.


----------



## Jim15

I'm fine with whatever you think is the best.


----------



## Monty

As of 8:30 PM this evening we are up to 335 chrome and 135 black. Raising this to the next 20 price break, this makes the chrome cost $3.66 each and the black cost $3.81 each. 
I've received orders from the following since I updated yesterday -
monty8867 - 5 chrome
jimm1 - 5 chrome 5 black
DocHoliday - 6 chrome 4 black
mjbarry21 - 5 chrome 5 black
wpixley - 10 chrome 5 black
jim15 - 10 chrome 5 black
Twinsen - 10 chrome
triw51 - 5 chrome 5 black
PSNCO - 14 chrome 6 black
Rick_G - 5 chrome
endacoz 10 chrome 5 black.

If anyone wants to change their order since I reopened the black slicers, PM or email me and I'll make the change.
As always, please notify me ASAP if you see any errors.


----------



## keithlong

just ent you an email with order


----------



## beck3906

I'm in for 20 chrome and 15 black.


----------



## Monty

keithlong said:


> just ent you an email with order





beck3906 said:


> I'm in for 20 chrome and 15 black.


Got 'em


----------



## Drewboy22

email sent  - Thanks


----------



## rudya7

I'd also like to join the buy. I just sent the spreadsheet requesting 20 chrome and 10 black. Thanks for coordinating this buy. Rudy


----------



## Chopit

Just sent spreadsheet for 5 chrome.
Thanks
Chopit


----------



## Monty

As of 8:30 PM this evening we are up to 395 chrome and 170 black.  Raising this to the next 100 price break for the chrome, this makes the chrome cost  $3.55 each and the black cost $3.77 each. If we average both together, the coast is $3.62 each.
I'll take orders for 5 more chrome and 30 more black and then close the buys.
If I don't get any more orders for chrome, I'll add them to mkeithlongy order.

I've received orders from the following since I updated yesterday -
keithlong - 5 chrome
beck3906 - 20 chrome 15 black
Traderdon55 - 5 chrome 5 black
Drewbow22 - 5 chrome 5 black
Rudya7 - 20 chrome 10 black
Chopit - 5 chrome.

As always, please notify me ASAP if you see any errors.


----------



## Monty

This buy is now closed for all additional orders. We have 400 chrome and 175 black.
I had one person tell me they may be willing to order more black. I have PMed him. If he decides not to order, I will open the buy up for additional black slicers to reach the 200 mark.
If you are willing to order additional black slicers, post below and I'll contact you in the order posted if we need additional black ones.

When I get home from work tonight, I'll get a firm price on shipping to me and let everyone know their exact total.


----------



## beck3906

I'll help out with additional black slicers.  Let's see if others ask for more.


----------



## RMOrud

I'm good if there is an additional cost.


----------



## Monty

Still waiting on confirmation form one person that said they would take the last 15 black slicers.


----------



## Monty

I now have confirmation that all the black are taken.
I'll start sending out the invoices to all tomorrow night. These will have the estimated postage amount that I had originally stated. If I need additional funds from  you to ship your order, I'll let you know when I have your order ready to ship. 
It would be great if I could get everyone's payment by Monday so I could place the order.


----------



## Monty

May have a slight delay. I just went to cheeseslicing.com and both the chrome and black now show out of stock. What the hay. The were in stock a few days ago. I've emailed them to see what's up.


----------



## Monty

Surprise, they work late at Cheeseslicing. Got an email from them overnight that they will have more in stock today. As soon as I can get my shipping cost for the 600, I'll start getting the invoices out to you.


----------



## bobleibo

Mannie
This is a lot of work on your part and I know everyone appreciates it very much. 
Thank you~
Bob


----------



## Drewboy22

Thanks Mannie


----------



## Brian Frank

Thanks Mannie for your hard work putting this buy together.


----------



## jttheclockman

Boy we are going to see a lot of cheese slicers on this site soon Interesting. Good luck to all. Should make some nice gifts.


----------



## Neil

Thanks Mannie for all the time you have put into this GB


----------



## BackyardSmokin

Thank you Mannie.

I am attending a "How to make a cutting board" demo at Rockler later today so it will all come in handy for when I get my slicers.


----------



## gimpy

Does anyone have the plans for the cheese slicers. Would like to get a head start if possible ....thank you


----------



## Dan Masshardt

gimpy said:


> Does anyone have the plans for the cheese slicers. Would like to get a head start if possible ....thank you



Cheeseslicing.com has some instructions as does woodcraft.  

I wouldn't get too excited though.  I wouldn't be surprised if we don't get them for awhile.


----------



## Monty

Just finished verifying that I had everyone's order and email. I'll be sending out emails with invoice for you to confirm your order and my PP address. Please make sure I have your order and address correct.


----------



## Monty

gimpy said:


> Does anyone have the plans for the cheese slicers. Would like to get a head start if possible ....thank you


I used this one from Woodcraft.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Monty said:


> Just finished verifying that I had everyone's order and email. I'll be sending out emails with invoice for you to confirm your order and my PP address. Please make sure I have your order and address correct.



So they have them in stock?


----------



## southernclay

The instructions mention replacing the broken wire. Assume this is a common issue, have any of you ran into this?


----------



## jimm1

emailed my order. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Monty

Dan Masshardt said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished verifying that I had everyone's order and email. I'll be sending out emails with invoice for you to confirm your order and my PP address. Please make sure I have your order and address correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they have them in stock?
Click to expand...

They were in stock on Friday and still show in stock this morning.


----------



## joefyffe

Monty:  Just sent you my order.  Hope this helps with the black!


----------



## Monty

southernclay said:


> The instructions mention replacing the broken wire. Assume this is a common issue, have any of you ran into this?


No I haven't. 
I'll check on which replacement wires the slicers would use.


----------



## Monty

joefyffe said:


> Monty:  Just sent you my order.  Hope this helps with the black!


Sorry Joe. The buy has been closed since Wednesday at midnight. We reached the even 100's needed so I can't add any more.


----------



## BackyardSmokin

Monty,
Paypal sent.  Thank you for doing this for us all.


----------



## Monty

All the invoices ave been sent to the email you provided. If you have not received it, please PM me.


----------



## cal91666

Received and PP sent.  Thanks Mannie


----------



## Chopit

Money PayPal I  got home before I expected I went by office and mailed
Thanks


----------



## Skeleton2014

PP payment sent... thanks to  Mannie for doing this group buy!!!
Jeff


----------



## Monty

Monty said:


> southernclay said:
> 
> 
> 
> The instructions mention replacing the broken wire. Assume this is a common issue, have any of you ran into this?
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> I'll check on which replacement wires the slicers would use.
Click to expand...


Looks like the replacement wires come 4/pkg for $5.50 if we order 12 or more packs. The web site shows 30 packs left as of 4PM today.
If you want a package, post below and I'll order whats available when I place the order. We can settle up before I ship them to you. I'm going to limit this to 1 pk per person unless there are more available when I place the order, so let me know if you want more that one pack if available. I'll take the orders in the order they are posted here (*do not* email me to order the wires)


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Prodyne, the manufacturer, will give a free wire if the owner sends the broken wire back with a self addressed stained envelope.  

I'd just tell customers about this rather than having a bunch of wires.


----------



## Monty

Dan Masshardt said:


> Prodyne, the manufacturer, will give a free wire if the owner sends the broken wire back with a self addressed stained envelope.
> 
> I'd just tell customers about this rather than having a bunch of wires.


That's fine if you want your customer knowing where we purchase our supplies from and how much they cost us.


----------



## southernclay

As long as you guys haven't had any complaints I'm good. Thanks for checking Mannie!


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Monty said:


> That's fine if you want your customer knowing where we purchase our supplies from and how much they cost us.



I suppose that could be a detractor for some.    It's intended for retail customers to be able to get wires and their pages lists everything as replacement parts not kits.  

I suppose the other thing is that some customers would probably like for us to do the replacement.  

Anyway, I thought it was worth throwing out there  as an option.


----------



## Jim15

Minnie, payment sent. Thank you.


----------



## VotTak

Paypal sent. Order and address are correct. Thanks a lot for doing this.


----------



## Neil

Pay pal sent, thanks Mannie


----------



## twinsen

Paypal sent


----------



## micharms

PayPal sent yesterday. 

Thanks Mannie!

Michael


----------



## Grampy122

PayPal sent. Thanks Mannie.

Gordie


----------



## Monty

As of 7PM tonight, still waiting on payment from:
bean_counter
Drewboy22
endacoz
HamTurns
keithlong
leatherman1998
PSNCO

If you name is on the list and you have paid, PM me and if you know you haven't paid and your name is not on the list, please pay ASAP.
I'm waiting for all payments to get in before I order.


----------



## Bean_Counter

Mannie I will get payment sent this eveing when I get home.

Edit: payment sent


----------



## HamTurns

Payment sent.

Thanks for doing all this work for us.

Happy Turning - Tom


----------



## gimpy

Are these the large or small slicers, and how the heck do you get it to print all on the same pages


----------



## Dan Masshardt

gimpy said:


> Are these the large or small slicers, and how the heck do you get it to print all on the same pages



The ones we're getting are the large size.   Not sure about the printing.   Just jot down the measurements.  What matters most is the distance from the front on the hole and the distance of the kerf from the right side.


----------



## Monty

gimpy said:


> Are these the large or small slicers, and how the heck do you get it to print all on the same pages


Get what to print all on the same page?


----------



## Monty

Still need payment from:

keithlong
PSNCO


----------



## Rick_G

gimpy said:


> Are these the large or small slicers, and how the heck do you get it to print all on the same pages



Change your printer setting to portrait and it will print on one page and large enough to read.


----------



## gimpy

Rick_G said:


> gimpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the large or small slicers, and how the heck do you get it to print all on the same pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change your printer setting to portrait and it will print on one page and large enough to read.
Click to expand...


I tried that and it is still to big, but thank you...if you have any other suggestions, I would love to hear them....I was going to call the compnay today, but as you knnow, some thing else comes up


----------



## Monty

gimpy said:


> Rick_G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gimpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the large or small slicers, and how the heck do you get it to print all on the same pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change your printer setting to portrait and it will print on one page and large enough to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried that and it is still to big, but thank you...if you have any other suggestions, I would love to hear them....I was going to call the compnay today, but as you knnow, some thing else comes up
Click to expand...

I didn't have any trouble printing a copy. I'll include one with the kits when they ship.


----------



## Monty

Here’s a status update on the buy. Still need payment from:
keithlong
PSNCO 


  Since I started this buy and began taking payment, Cheeseslicers instituted a new rule last Friday that limited the number of slicers per person per week to two hundred (they said because they were selling out too fast).  I placed an order for 200 chrome slicers last Sunday.  I had Edohmann (he lives a few miles from me) order 200 chrome slicers and had my daughter order the 200 black slicers. 
  I received my 200 and am in the process of boxing them up in the few boxes I have (waiting on USPS to deliver my box order). Ed told 100 of his were placed on back order and will be shipped by the end of this month. The other 100 are due in tomorrow but he will be out of town until Wednesday and he will get them to me Wednesday evening. The black ones are due in Saturday or Monday, depending on USPS delivery. Hopefully I will have all of them out to everyone within the next 2 weeks. I will send everyone an email with the tracking number of their package when I ship them out.


----------



## Drewboy22

I am in no big hurry Mannie.  If mine are delayed - no worries


----------



## Monty

I'm sending out 9 packages today. That's all the boxes I had from USPS. As soon as I get the boxes I ordered last week, and the black slicers come in, I will get a second batch off. 
I sent emails with tracking numbers to those that I was able to fill today.


----------



## Monty

The black slicers arrived at my daughter’s house yesterday. However, when I picked them up there were only 100, the second 100 had been put on back order.  So, I boxed up 18 more boxes this morning. Those 18 will be receiving an email today with their tracking number. I tried to package them so I got the maximum number shipped for the slicers I had. The following orders will be shipped when the rest of the slicers arrive:
  Monty - 20 chrome
bobleio - 5 chrome 5 black
Lobay - 10 chrome 10 black
duncsuss - 16 chrome 4 black
BackyardSmokin - 20 chrome 5 black if there
bean_counter - 25 chrome, 10 black
micharms - 10 chrome, 5 black
edohmann - 5 chrome
hdbblue - 12 chrome, 12 black
Neil - 12 chrome, 12 black
  DocHoliday - 6 chrome 4 black
PSNCO - 14 chrome 6 black
keithlong - 5 chrome
beck3906 - 20 chrome 15 black
Drewbow22 - 5 chrome 5 black
Rudya7 - 20 chrome 10 black
Danmasshardt – 15 black

  For those that have been shipped, please check you order when you receive it and let me know if there is any error in your order.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

Got mine today. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Chopit

Got mine in Mail Today.  
Thanks for Doing this
Chopit


----------



## Grampy122

*Cheese slicers*

I received mine today. Thank you for doing the group buy.

   Gordie


----------



## southernclay

Mine as well thanks Mannie!


----------



## HamTurns

I got mine today, thank you very much for all the work you did to make this happen.

Happy turning - Tom


----------



## cal91666

I Received mine today and order is correct.  Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## glenspens

I received mine today and a big thanks for the time and work you put in.


----------



## Skeleton2014

Got mine today, everything correct in order. Thanks again Mannie for doing the group buy. 

I'm trying to figure out instructions from Woodcraft site which shows how to replace broken wire. There's a hole in the long arm of slicer. Is the set screw supposed to go thru handle into this hole?  Or do you just tension the wire and tighten the set screw wherever it ends up?  Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Skeleton2014

Correction, the hole is in the short arm of the slicer.  I must be dumb, it looks so simple to go together or are my wires too short?
Jeff


----------



## VotTak

Package arrived today. Everything is good. Thanks for organizing this group buy.


----------



## Brian Frank

Mine arrived today.  Thanks Mannie for setting up this buy.


----------



## Monty

Skeleton2014 said:


> Got mine today, everything correct in order. Thanks again Mannie for doing the group buy.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out instructions from Woodcraft site which shows how to replace broken wire. There's a hole in the long arm of slicer. Is the set screw supposed to go thru handle into this hole?  Or do you just tension the wire and tighten the set screw wherever it ends up?  Thanks, Jeff





Skeleton2014 said:


> Correction, the hole is in the short arm of the slicer.  I must be dumb, it looks so simple to go together or are my wires too short?
> Jeff



Start the long arm in the 1/4" hole you drilled. When you reach the slot you cut, slip the end of the wire in the slot and around the arm and  push the arm the rest of the way in. Now take the end of the wire with the handle and put it on the short arm. Twist it outward to tension the wire, then use the enclosed screws to screw the handle to the arm. The screw will go through the hole in the handle and into the hole in the arm, this will keep the wire taught.


----------



## Leatherman1998

Got mine yesterday, thanks Mannie!


----------



## Skeleton2014

Monty said:


> Skeleton2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine today, everything correct in order. Thanks again Mannie for doing the group buy.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out instructions from Woodcraft site which shows how to replace broken wire. There's a hole in the long arm of slicer. Is the set screw supposed to go thru handle into this hole?  Or do you just tension the wire and tighten the set screw wherever it ends up?  Thanks, Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeleton2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, the hole is in the short arm of the slicer.  I must be dumb, it looks so simple to go together or are my wires too short?
> Jeff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start the long arm in the 1/4" hole you drilled. When you reach the slot you cut, slip the end of the wire in the slot and around the arm and  push the arm the rest of the way in. Now take the end of the wire with the handle and put it on the short arm. Twist it outward to tension the wire, then use the enclosed screws to screw the handle to the arm. The screw will go through the hole in the handle and into the hole in the arm, this will keep the wire taught.
Click to expand...


Got it! The first slicer I tried, the holes in the handle and arm wouldn't line up but, after trying a different one, I figured out how it goes together. That first one finally did line up after a little tweaking... It was like the arm wouldn't insert far enough. Thanks again for your help, Jeff


----------



## triw51

Received mine thank you Monty for setting this up.


----------



## gimpy

Received mine today, Thanks Mannie, now to try to figure this out


----------



## endacoz

Got it a few days ago!  Now I have a fun project to work on.


----------



## Ric

Please excuse my ignorance about this subject, however as I have come late to this topic I am at a loss to understand what is happening.  From what I gather you have put together a bulk purchase of cheese slicers.  I sure would like to know what they look like, a few more specs. about them other than the colour would also be nice.
I wonder if it might be possible for you to supply this info, or let me know what site the info is on & I can figure it out myself.
Thanx Ric.
"IF LIFE HANDS YOU LEMONS...MAKE MOJITOS !!!"


----------



## Monty

Ric said:


> Please excuse my ignorance about this subject, however as I have come late to this topic I am at a loss to understand what is happening.  From what I gather you have put together a bulk purchase of cheese slicers.  I sure would like to know what they look like, a few more specs. about them other than the colour would also be nice.
> I wonder if it might be possible for you to supply this info, or let me know what site the info is on & I can figure it out myself.
> Thanx Ric.
> "IF LIFE HANDS YOU LEMONS...MAKE MOJITOS !!!"


PM sent


----------



## Monty

By now I would hope all have received their slicers except the following. 


Monty - 20 chrome
bobleio - 5 chrome 5 black
Lobay - 10 chrome 10 black
duncsuss - 16 chrome 4 black
BackyardSmokin - 20 chrome 5 black if there
bean_counter - 25 chrome, 10 black
micharms - 10 chrome, 5 black
edohmann - 5 chrome
hdbblue - 12 chrome, 12 black
Neil - 12 chrome, 12 black
  PSNCO - 14 chrome 6 black
beck3906 - 20 chrome 15 black
Rudya7 - 20 chrome 10 black
Dan Masshardt – 15 black
Jim15 - 5 chrome 10 black
edit in:
DocHoliday - 6 chrome 4 black
Drewboy22 - 5 chrome 5 black

and maybe Rick_G depending on the mail to Canada.

If you *have not received yours or have received yours but there was an error in what you received* and have not yet contacted me, please do so* ASAP*. 

I have received the second box of 100 black slicers and a third box of 100 chrome slicers (still waiting on the last box of 100 chrome). I'll start packing these this afternoon, but I'm working all day tomorrow so probably will not finish until Sunday.


----------



## gimpy

Monty said:


> Skeleton2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine today, everything correct in order. Thanks again Mannie for doing the group buy.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out instructions from Woodcraft site which shows how to replace broken wire. There's a hole in the long arm of slicer. Is the set screw supposed to go thru handle into this hole?  Or do you just tension the wire and tighten the set screw wherever it ends up?  Thanks, Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeleton2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, the hole is in the short arm of the slicer.  I must be dumb, it looks so simple to go together or are my wires too short?
> Jeff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start the long arm in the 1/4" hole you drilled. When you reach the slot you cut, slip the end of the wire in the slot and around the arm and  push the arm the rest of the way in. Now take the end of the wire with the handle and put it on the short arm. Twist it outward to tension the wire, then use the enclosed screws to screw the handle to the arm. The screw will go through the hole in the handle and into the hole in the arm, this will keep the wire taught.
Click to expand...



Here are the plans from Cheesewood slicers:  If you want a better /clearer plan, send me you e-mails address. The plans are much better if e-mailed


----------



## Monty

gimpy said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeleton2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine today, everything correct in order. Thanks again Mannie for doing the group buy.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out instructions from Woodcraft site which shows how to replace broken wire. There's a hole in the long arm of slicer. Is the set screw supposed to go thru handle into this hole?  Or do you just tension the wire and tighten the set screw wherever it ends up?  Thanks, Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeleton2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, the hole is in the short arm of the slicer.  I must be dumb, it looks so simple to go together or are my wires too short?
> Jeff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start the long arm in the 1/4" hole you drilled. When you reach the slot you cut, slip the end of the wire in the slot and around the arm and  push the arm the rest of the way in. Now take the end of the wire with the handle and put it on the short arm. Twist it outward to tension the wire, then use the enclosed screws to screw the handle to the arm. The screw will go through the hole in the handle and into the hole in the arm, this will keep the wire taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the plans from Cheesewood slicers:  If you want a better /clearer plan, send me you e-mails address. The plans are much better if e-mailed
Click to expand...

I'm including a copy of the instructions in everyone's box.

I was able to get a few more boxes ready for shipping today. Could only get about 100 of the slicers packed because the screws were missing from one box. Hopefully I'll get the replacement screws and the last batch of 100 chrome slicers by the end of this week.

The following will be shipped when the rest of the slicers  and replacement screws come in: 


Monty - 20 chrome
BackyardSmokin - 20 chrome 5 black if there
bean_counter - 25 chrome, 10 black
micharms - 10 chrome, 5 black
edohmann - 5 chrome
Neil - 12 chrome, 12 black
beck3906 - 20 chrome 15 black
Rudya7 - 20 chrome 10 black
DocHoliday - 6 chrome 4 black
Drewboy22 - 5 chrome 5 black


----------



## Rick_G

Got mine today, Thanks Mannie.  Time to start gluing up some of that scrap wood I have lying around.


----------



## jimm1

Got mine.  
 Thanks for Doing this


----------



## duncsuss

Thank you, Mannie -- mine were delivered yesterday, all present and correct :wink:


----------



## bobleibo

Mannie
Mine showed up yesterday.....thank you for taking your time to put this together for all of us. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Dan Masshardt

I got mine.   Thanks!


----------



## Edgar

For those who are still waiting for their kits to ship - I received the second batch of 100 chrome kits today that I ordered for Mannie. I will deliver them to Mannie early next week.

Edgar


----------



## Monty

Ed brought the slicers by tonight and I got the missing screws from my daughter. Should be able to get the rest of the orders packed and in the mail by Friday's mail pick up.


----------



## Monty

These black slicers will be the death of me yet. Getting the final orders together and I'm short 16 arms and 5 handles with the wire. 

I will be shipping the following tomorrow:
Neil
DocHoliday
Drewboy22
BackyardSmokin
bean_counter.

I'll ship to beck3906 and Rudya7 as soon as I get the missing black pieces.


----------



## Drewboy22

Thanks for all the help Mannie


----------



## BackyardSmokin

Got mine today.  Thank you Mannie


----------



## Neil

Hi Mannie, I received mine yesterday, and wanted to say Thanks again for putting this Group buy together, it's a lot of work keeping things in order. Anyways thanks Greatly appreciated


----------



## Neil

It was to be a


----------



## Neil

Well computer is screwing up it supposed to be smiley faces


----------



## Drewboy22

Got mine in the mail yesterday!!  Thanks Mannie!!:wink:


----------



## Monty

Finally received the last of the black slicers Thursday and in the mail on Friday.
To be fair to Cheeseslicers.com, I don't believe the missing slicers and screws were their fault. I received one MFRB of black slicers that looked like it had beed ripped open and about a roll of tape used to reseal it, and everything inside was jumbled up together, not neatly packed like the other boxes. I suspect it got torn open in shipping and the PO repacked what they thought was everything.
Anyway, Cheeseslicers made good on the missing items so I can't really complain.
Since everyone should have received their package by now, except for the last two packages, I'm closing this thread.


----------

